# خذ بالك فى الصلاة ..



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2011)

*خذ بالك فى الصلاة ..*







عندما تقف لتصلى لا يكن كل همك هو طلب أمور العالم ورغباتك الإنسانيةبل فى أول صلاتك مجد الله من كل قلبك ثم أشكره من أجل إحساناته للبشر عامة ولذلك أنت خاصة ... 
ثم قدم إعتراف بخطاياك وتقصيرك وأطلب السماح والغفران ثم إذكر الآخرين وإعوازهم الروحية والجسدية ... ولا تنس إحتياجاتك أنت الروحية والنفسية والجسدية ... وأخيراً إختم الصلاة بتمجيد الله.



كتبته من تقويم المحبة​


----------



## white.angel (17 يوليو 2011)

*استاذى العزيز ..*
*من وجهة نظرى الضعيفه .. واقتناعى الشخصى ..*
*ان ربنا مش بيدور على جدول الصلاه ..*
*ومش منتظر ترتيب مصنوع ..*
*ربنا عايز قلوبنا .... كما هى ..*
*بطلباتها الماديه .. والروحيه .. والنفسيه ..*
*فعندما نطلب مجد الرب لان هذا هو الترتيب .. وهكذا يجب ان تكون البدايه .. فما الفرق بيننا وبين الاخرون ..*
*ولكن عندما نطلب مجد الرب ومشيئه وسلامه وفرحه فينا .. لاننا نحبه .. ويسعدنا رضاه .. سيكون شئ عظيم امامه .. *
*لنكن بسطاء امام الرب فى صلاتنا .. حتى يبسط يده علينا ويباركنا كأب حنون ومحب .. يبارك طفله*

*اشكرك استاذى العزيز .. الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *استاذى العزيز ..*
> *من وجهة نظرى الضعيفه .. واقتناعى الشخصى ..*
> *ان ربنا مش بيدور على جدول الصلاه ..*
> *ومش منتظر ترتيب مصنوع ..*
> ...


تمام تاسونى ربنا مشعايز لا جدول ولا ترتيب مصنوع فى الصلاة
فماذا اذا كان الترتيب يكون بالروح وليس كواجب وفرض...؟
  + فى ناس واولهم انا ممكن تحس ان صلواتهم مش كاملة وفى حاجة المفروض يطلبوها فى الصلاة للاخرين
+فكرتينى بقصةجميلة قريتها عن جدول الصلاة دة 
كان فى بنت من محبتها الكبيرة للكل كانت عاملة زى ورقة كبيرة خالص وكاتب كل الناس اللى تعرفهم معرفة شخصية واللى مش عارفاهم قوى وفى الصلاة تفضل تذكر اسم اسم واحتياجاتهم فمدحها اب اعترافها ومش فاكراخر القصة ايه 
بس الفكرة عجبتنى خالص.

+ لو حضرتك مش بتحبى الترتيب فى الصلاة او الجدول فماذا عن صلاة الاجبية ؟


----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2011)

عندما  تقف لتصلى لا يكن كل همك هو طلب أمور العالم ورغباتك الإنسانية بل فى أول  صلاتك مجد الله من كل قلبك ثم أشكره من أجل إحساناته للبشر عامة ولذلك أنت  خاصة ...  

*تمام جداا فعلا الشكر والمجد للرب أولا

* *ثم قدم إعتراف بخطاياك وتقصيرك وأطلب السماح والغفران *ثم إذكر الآخرين  وإعوازهم الروحية والجسدية ... 


ولا تنس إحتياجاتك أنت الروحية والنفسية  والجسدية ... *وأخيراً إختم الصلاة بتمجيد الله.


أشكرك 
فعلا هذه نصائح جميله للصلاه

ربنا يباركك

**ويبارك مجهودك فى تدوينها لنا

**



*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> عندما  تقف لتصلى لا يكن كل همك هو طلب أمور العالم ورغباتك الإنسانية بل فى أول  صلاتك مجد الله من كل قلبك ثم أشكره من أجل إحساناته للبشر عامة ولذلك أنت  خاصة ...
> 
> *تمام جداا فعلا الشكر والمجد للرب أولا
> 
> ...



ميرسى أستاذنا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
وميرسى للصورة الجميلة


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## white.angel (17 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> تمام تاسونى ربنا مشعايز لا جدول ولا ترتيب مصنوع فى الصلاة
> فماذا اذا كان الترتيب يكون بالروح وليس كواجب وفرض...؟


*نعم .. بالروح القدس ..
وليس بترتيب منى انا ... كى لا يكون الامر مصطنع ..
وان كان بترتيب من الروح القدس ... معنى هذا انى انسان روحياً فى نمو وهذا مؤشر رائع .. ويكون حينئذ نابع من داخلى وليس من خارجى كأحتراس .. *





> + فى ناس واولهم انا ممكن تحس ان صلواتهم مش كاملة وفى حاجة المفروض يطلبوها فى الصلاة للاخرين



*ايه اللى يمنع اننا نصلى للأخرين .. انا بطبيعة حالى بطلب للأصدقائى والمسلمين قبل اى اشياء تخصنى...*​


> +فكرتينى بقصةجميلة قريتها عن جدول الصلاة دة
> كان فى بنت من محبتها الكبيرة للكل كانت عاملة زى ورقة كبيرة خالص وكاتب كل الناس اللى تعرفهم معرفة شخصية واللى مش عارفاهم قوى وفى الصلاة تفضل تذكر اسم اسم واحتياجاتهم فمدحها اب اعترافها ومش فاكراخر القصة ايه
> بس الفكرة عجبتنى خالص.


*شئ جميل ... لاننا ممكن ننسى احباؤنا لكثرتهم ..
وهذا لا علاقة له بجدول الصلاه العام ..

الموضوع مش وحش .. بل يعتبر كقانون للمبتدئين ...
او مستوى السطحى ... للأنتقال للعلاقه العميقه .. التى تجعل طلباتنا نابعه من قلوب محبه ..

اتمنى تكون فكرتى وصلت*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *نعم .. بالروح القدس ..
> وليس بترتيب منى انا ... كى لا يكون الامر مصطنع ..
> *
> 
> ...


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي بجد لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2011)

اهم حاجه فى صلاتنا هو قلب مليان بمحبه وثقه برب المجد 

مشكور للموضوع 

الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------

